# Non-Boost Hardtail Wanted



## Shinkers (Feb 5, 2014)

Long shot I know.

But I'm looking for a medium non-boost frame with older geo. Something like a K-Monkey, older Unit, El Mariachi, Juice, etc. I have parts to throw something together but I don't want to spend a ton so I'm hoping maybe someone somewhere has a non-boost frame that they're sitting on because they don't have wheels for it anymore. 135 or 142.

If you know where something is, or you are one of these people with a frame, let me know.

Thanks.


----------



## Juansan (Dec 30, 2020)

Shinkers said:


> Long shot I know.
> 
> But I'm looking for a medium non-boost frame with older geo. Something like a K-Monkey, older Unit, El Mariachi, Juice, etc. I have parts to throw something together but I don't want to spend a ton so I'm hoping maybe someone somewhere has a non-boost frame that they're sitting on because they don't have wheels for it anymore. 135 or 142.
> 
> ...











NS Bikes Surge Evo Frame 2019 | Chain Reaction


NS Bikes Surge Evo Frame 2019 - Lowest Prices and FREE shipping available from The World's largest online bike store - Chain Reaction Cycles



www.chainreactioncycles.com


----------



## Shinkers (Feb 5, 2014)

Wow, that looks great. I unfortunately forgot to add that I'm looking for a 29er. Thanks for the link though!


----------



## cloughja (Jan 19, 2004)

Shinkers said:


> Long shot I know.
> 
> But I'm looking for a medium non-boost frame with older geo. Something like a K-Monkey, older Unit, El Mariachi, Juice, etc. I have parts to throw something together but I don't want to spend a ton so I'm hoping maybe someone somewhere has a non-boost frame that they're sitting on because they don't have wheels for it anymore. 135 or 142.
> 
> ...


Are you still looking? I have a 2013 Kona Unit frame hanging my garage that I've been meaning to build up over the last year but haven't gotten around to finishing. 20" size, I believe.


----------



## Shinkers (Feb 5, 2014)

I found what I was looking for but thank you!


----------

